# Percolation Station



## damonp (Jun 12, 2019)

I am interested in this board, but there is no build doc... What Transistors are required?


----------



## tcpoint (Jun 12, 2019)

damonp said:


> I am interested in this board, but there is no build doc... What Transistors are required?


2n404a (PNP germanium) and 2n3565 (npn bipolar).  You will need 1n695 (germanium) diodes, as well.


----------



## damonp (Jun 12, 2019)

ty, I will probably mod it to have variable/multiple/no diodes... Like the Pepper Spray... easy enough to do.


----------

